# Switch kriegt kein Signal



## Cecile Etter (10. August 2005)

N'Abend,
Ich bin dabei,2 PC's,2Monitore ein Kabelloses Labtec keybord und Maus mit KVM switch zu verbinden.
Erst mal habe ich Monitor 1 und  PS/2 Keybord/Maus am switch angesteckt und dann ein KVM-Kabel vom switch zum  PC1.Das funktoniert bestens.

Dann ein 2.KVM-Kabel zu PC2(den Monitor an den VGA-Adapter der Grafikkarte).An diesem PC ist der 2.Monitor und eine USB-Maus direkt angeschlossen ohne ueber den switch zu laufen.

Die Absicht ist,wenn beide PC's an sind und ich hin-und herswitch jeder PC nur einen Monitor hat,also PC1 hat Monitor1,der ueber den switch laeuft und PC 2 hat Monitor 2,der nicht ueber den switch laeuft.(PC 2hat zudem sowohl PS/2keybord/Maus ueber switch,als auch USB Maus.

Wenn nur PC2 an ist benutzt er Monitor2 direkt und Monitor1 als erweiterten Desktop.

Nun wenn ich  zu PC2 switche blinkt dort das Ledlaempchen,was heissen soll,PC 2sei ohne Strom.Er hat aber Strom!Ich trau mich nicht,ihn hochzufahren,weil ich fuercht,dass nicht nur das Keybord nicht funktioniert sondern auch die USB Maus nicht...der muss man naemlich gelegentlich einen Schubs mit der PS/2 Maus geben.Ich koennte dann ja nicht manoevrieren..PC wieder runterfahren.
Wuesste auch nicht was es bringt.Das Problem ist erst mal.dass der switch offenbar kein Signal von Maus/keybord oder Monitor kriegt..also kein Signal.dass der 2.PC Strom hat.
Und das versteh ich einfach nicht.Alle Kabel ueberprueft und nat.Schalter an.
Ohne switch funktioniert an PC 2 ja alles.
Ich krieg einfach nicht raus woran's liegt?!
Kompatibel mit dem switch ist Maus.keybord,Monitor weil an PC1 funktionierts ja. 

Irgend ein Denkfehler?

Selbst wenn das Problem bei der Grafikkarte(DVI zu VGA Adapter) laege oder daran,dass Monitor2 auch ueber den switch laufen sollte,muesste der switch vom keybord/Mauskabel das Signal:"PC hat Strom" bekommen?
Steh bloed da und weiss einfach nicht weiter.
Googeln brachte mich nicht weiter.
Ist da draussen wer,der das kapiert?
freundliche Gruesse
cecile


----------



## Radhad (10. August 2005)

Mal ne Frage... Wofür brauchst bei dem von dir beschriebenen Problem einen KVM Switch? Ein KVM Switch heißt, ich hab 2 Rechner nebeneinander, einer hat keinen Monitor, keine Tastatur und keine Maus (der andre schon) und durch das switchen hol ich mir die Oberfläche des Systems vom andren PC auf den Monitor und und kann ihn so mit Maus & Tastatur bedienen. Bei deiner vorgehensweise solltest du lieber Remote Desktop oder ein VNC benutzen. Das wird dann der Anfeorderung gerecht!


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Cecile Etter (10. August 2005)

Danke Radhan,
also ich habe nur ein keyboard und kein Platz fuer ein Zweites.

Nachtrag fuer andere Geplagte=Daumen auf "reset" wirkt Wunder!

Verflucht:Warum steht sowas nirgendwo!! 
das led blinkt zwar immer noch,aber nur solang,bis ich den PC2 hochfahr.
 *jubel*     es funktioniert! zwar nicht genau so,wie ich dachte und der erweiterte Desktop ist erst mal abenteuerlich..aber Klasse!

Seltsamerweise hat der eine Monitor an einer Ecke einen violetten Stich und das nur,wenn der switch auf PC1 steht
Ohne switch hatte er das nicht und wenn der switch auf PC2 ist auch nicht.Der Monitor ist sicher ok.
Weiss wer,woran das liegt und wie man das korrigiert?
mfg cecile


----------



## Radhad (15. August 2005)

Mir ist nur bekannt, dass der Bildschirm an der Stelle defekt ist, allerdings sollte das dann immer auftreten ^^ Habe nie gehört, dass es mal da ist und mal nicht...


----------



## Cecile Etter (15. August 2005)

Is aber so! Also wenn beide PC's hochgefahren sind und beide Monitore an,dann zeigt sich das an der Ecke,die dem andern Monitor  am naechsten liegt,deswegen denk ich da an sowas wie magnetische Stoerung,etwa weil die Monitore zu nah beinander stehen..nur muesste das dann auch so sein,wenn ich zu PC2 switche.Wenn nur PC1 mit dem einen Monitor an ist ist es weg,ergo ist der Monitor nicht defekt.


----------



## Radhad (18. August 2005)

Ich sagte ja, ich kenne das nur bei defekten Monitoren. Wenn Monitore sich gegenseitig stören, hat man eigentlich nur ein flackerndes Bild. Den selben Effekt gibt es, wenn man mit nem Handy z.B. ne SMS versendet und es neben den CRT-Monitor hält. Von daher ka was das sein könnte.


Gruß Radhad


----------

